# Ping spikes on wired connection



## RaspyRascal (Apr 20, 2016)

I have been having this problem for a while now, about 2 weeks. I have done many of the cmd prompts such as ping google.com -t
ping 8.8.8.8 -t
ping router address
tracert google.com
When I ping google I get ping spikes but I dont get ping spikes when testing the router address, I have tried switching Ethernet cables, resetting the router and modem, but nothing seems to help. The ping spikes happen randomly
Router: Netgear R6300v2
I have also called the isp and they said to change the frequency channel to 7 and didn't help

This is the tracert copied and pasted
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.


Tracing route to google.com [74.125.196.113]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    12 ms     7 ms    10 ms  dtr01oplkal-tge-0-0-0-2.oplk.al.charter.com [96.
34.74.40]
  4   120 ms    66 ms    22 ms  crr01ledsal-bue-280.leds.al.charter.com [96.34.7
5.204]
  5    28 ms   186 ms    27 ms  crr01sghlga-bue-200.sghl.ga.charter.com [96.34.7
8.18]
  6    48 ms    44 ms    47 ms  bbr01atlnga-bue-3.atln.ga.charter.com [96.34.2.7
0]
  7   193 ms    27 ms    97 ms  prr01snjsca-tge-0-0-0-1.snjs.ca.charter.com [96.
34.3.35]
  8    63 ms    30 ms    36 ms  96-34-150-59.static.unas.mo.charter.com [96.34.1
50.59]
  9    33 ms    38 ms    38 ms  216.239.51.47
10    26 ms    68 ms    22 ms  216.239.51.243
11    29 ms    28 ms    23 ms  209.85.143.193
12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
13    26 ms    24 ms    26 ms  yk-in-f113.1e100.net [74.125.196.113]

Trace complete.

Edit: I have also tried on a different computer using wireless and a wired connection on the other computer


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2016)

do you use alternate dns?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2016)

Changing your routers channel is wifi only, isp support is terrible.
Are you using good cables? I.e cat6, or 5?
Check the load on your router from other sources, maybe the issue has to do with high lan/wan traffic

Try setting custom dns, and that could help.
Also  resetting the router to defaultv,if you think settings may have been tweaked too much.

Finally,is this problem you notice without viewing ping stats? If not , id not worry, unless it is effexcting your internet service in "real"usage


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 22, 2016)

It's most likely your ISP.

Do you get more spikes when you put load on your connection or does loading the connection have no effect on the ping spikes?

DNS should not matter since when running a ping test, the address is most likely resolved only once at start.


----------

